# Engine Rebuilder in Kansas or Missouri



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

I live near Kansas City and am looking for any recommendations on a credible engine builder for the HO 400 in my 1968 GTO.

Thanks,

SOFGOAT


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

Len Williams outside Tulsa, OK is a well known Pontiac guy if you're willing to drive for drop off. MBJ Performance near St Louis would be similar drive time. Or Jim Lehart at CVMS if you're willing to ship to Virginia. I don't know any local to Kansas City but hopefully someone who does will chime in.


----------



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

67Twistytee said:


> Len Williams outside Tulsa, OK is a well known Pontiac guy if you're willing to drive for drop off. MBJ Performance near St Louis would be similar drive time. Or Jim Lehart at CVMS if you're willing to ship to Virginia. I don't know any local to Kansas City but hopefully someone who does will chime in.


Sir:

Thanks. I live approximately four hours from Tulsa and four hours from STL. I'll do some research and look into both options. I appreciate you pointing me in the right direction to start my search.

I appreciate the help.


----------



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

Len Williams Auto Machine in Tulsa, Oklahoma looks like a great shop which has been "Specializing in high performance Pontiac engines and machine work since 1977."

12722 South Hwy 48
Bristow, Ok 74010
918-352-9711

Len Williams Auto Machine

SOFGOAT


----------



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

Mbj Machine is located at 4140 Nameoki Rd, Granite City, IL 62040. Their phone number is: (618) 797-1843. I could not find a website, but I found a solid review:

"I have used MBJ Machine for two high horsepower Pontiac motors and have been very satisfied with both. The engines perform very well as one made 420 hp at the rear wheels and the other 450 hp all on 93 octane pump gas. The engines are very streetable yet peform very well at the track with times in the mid 12 seconds. Jim and Brian Moran are very professional and very meticulous in making sure every specification or tolerance is met. They discussed many options with me to find out just what I wanted out of my engine such as traveling across country, local cruising and drag racing. I will always use MBJ Machine for all of my engine machining or engine builds."

SOFGOAT


----------



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

Jim Lehart at CVMS looks like a great shop as well. They offer a wide range of Pontiac builds. Their website is: Central Virginia Machine Service - Home of the ***** Engine! 

All of their contact information is here: Central Virginia Machine Service - Home of the ***** Engine! 

----------------------------------------------------------------
I think I'll call to check into their 400 "stroker" option. They have it listed on their site:

"CVMS is an authorized ESP dealer

Eagle Specialty Products offers high quality connecting rods, rotating assemblies and crankshafts for the more popular engine families. CVMS is proud to be an authorized dealer of Eagle products.

We at CVMS are especially proud to offer the full availability of Eagle Specialty Products rotating assemblies and crankshafts for the traditional Pontiac V8 .

There are three crankshafts. All are cast steel and fully machined.

The first is a stock replacement for the 455. 3.25" main journals, 2.250" rod journals and a 4.210" stroke.

The second features the same 3.25" main journal for use in the 455 block, 4.250" stroke, with 2.200" rod journal for use with BBC type rod bearings.

The third is made for use in the 400 block, with 3" main journals, with 2.200" rod journals and a 4.250" stroke. This is, by far, the most popular "kit".

Rotating assemblies include SRP flat top high quality, light weight forged pistons (available in selected oversizes), JE file-fit plasma-moly rings, Clevite rod and Federal Mogul main bearings, ESP-3D connecting rods and the crankshaft.

Stock 455

Crankshaft only $279
Connecting rods only $699
Rotating assembly (6.625" rod, .030) $1,718

BBC journal, 3.25" main

Crankshaft only $279
Connceting rods only $499
Rotating assembly (6.8" rod, .030 or .060) $1,718

"Stroker" 400 (461 or 468 CID)

Crankshaft only $279
Connecting rods only $499
Rotating assembly (6.8" rod, .030 or .060) $1,718

for internal balancing add $195

All machine work necessary for installation of these special components is readily available here at CVMS. Just ask about our experience and reasonable labor rates. Residents of Virginia are subject to 5% sales tax."

SOFGOAT


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

There are many members here who have used Jim's services. I think most will comment on how generous he is with his time if you call to ask questions about a specific build or just Pontiacs in general. He's a 2 man shop, so if you go this route you get high personal attention but there's often a wait list. 

Len Williams has an equally good reputation and is worth a call. 

I have no personal experience with Jim Moran at MBJ but I've seen him mentioned several times over on the PY/Ames board. He comes highly recommended by those that know him. 

Other well known Pontiac shops include Butler in Tennessee and Pontiac Dude (Ken Keefer) at Kens Speedshop in Brooksville, FL (Tampa). 

If trying to stay local I would recommend you get in touch with the local POCI chapter (KC Arrowheads) and ask for referrals.


----------



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

67Twistytee:

Thanks, I just found their FB page and requested membership.

SOFGOAT


----------

